# Fursona advice?



## Nargle (Feb 11, 2010)

Looking back at my old version of Nargle, I'm beginning to wonder if I should switch back to my Corgi/Barn owl fursona. I'm wondering if a Silken Windhound is too lanky/elegant, and if small and compact would suit me better. I also really like barn owls, and the toasted marshmallow thing was kind of cool X3 But then again I like dogs, and keeping it simple is usually a very good idea. What do you guys think?

Should I go back to being a Pembroke Welsh Corgi/Barn Owl hybrid?






Or keep it simple and stay a Silken Windhound?


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 11, 2010)

i don't know what you used to be, but either one is pretty cute ;]

but i like the top picture better ^^ just a tad bit better


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 12, 2010)

I've always thought that the corgi fit you best, tbh.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know what would 'fit you' because I don't know you that well. 
But if you're questioning it, then maybe you should change it, since you're unsure.

If you realize you like the other one better, then you can change back.


----------



## quayza (Feb 12, 2010)

Your descision but i like the first one.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd actually saved that old picture of you as the owldog, because it's one of the cutest things I've seen.

So that one. :3


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 12, 2010)

Owldog. It made me smile.

It's original too.


----------



## *Saiya* (Feb 16, 2010)

i agree with everone. owldog winz.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 17, 2010)

In my opnion the first one, the hybrid i like best.
Tho the one that suits you best should be the one you pick, unless your like at 50/50 and want others to help tip the ballance.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 17, 2010)

Personally I feel that winged hybrids are kinda overused, but the owldog is cute.

Flip a coin, then ignore the result and go with whichever you started hoping for while it was in midair


----------

